# Paph delenatii ‘Deborah’s Delight’ HCC/AOS (3N)



## southernbelle (Jan 25, 2020)

(‘Pink Lady’ x ‘Deerwood’ AM/AOS)(4N)
My first AOS award today at Paph Forum. Woohoo! Purchased from Orchid’s Ltd 11/18. Only the second time it’s bloomed!!. I’m thrilled to say the least.
Will register immediately.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 25, 2020)

Congratulations! Nicely grown, as well. ^_^


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 25, 2020)

Congratulations! 

(Sorry I didn’t meet you at the PF. Had to leave at lunch. What plants did you get?)


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 26, 2020)

very nice flower. Congrats!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2020)

Great job! Congrats! Plant looks like it has triploid vigour.


----------



## Don I (Jan 31, 2020)

Very nice and congratulations. Exciting times.
Don


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 1, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> (Sorry I didn’t meet you at the PF. Had to leave at lunch. What plants did you get?)


I got two from Hadley Cash, Black Diamond ‘Jazz Singer’ and Aladin ‘Susan’, and another Fritz Schomberg from Bill Goldner. Not sure why I thought I neeeded another Fritz, but you know how that goes...I would have liked to have met you and others on this forum, but didn’t know real names or how to identify people.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 1, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Great job! Congrats! Plant looks like it has triploid vigour.


I was very pleased with this as a second bloom. Orchids Ltd says many of the seedlings from this cross are exceptional. Guess I got a good one.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2020)

Congrats. Really good color and substance. Gordon is a really cool judge.


----------

